# Chocolate Gourami, internal parasite?



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi all,

Just want some input on a chocolate gourami I have. It stopped eating 3 days ago, but today did take some live brine shrimp. I noticed however that there's now a fine, transparent protuberance from it's vent. No other visible symptoms except for a strange breathing motion, almost as if there's something in it's mouth. Water quality is fine, 6.3 ph 5-10 nitrate. I applied three 1-hr Paraguard dips 2 days ago but didn't seem to have any visible benefits.

With anything irregular coming out of fish I would figure it's an internal parasite. I just want to run it pass someone to make sure before I medicate with Jungle Parasite Clear.

Here's a photo(s):
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v252/Qyrus/gourami.png

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. i seen this post this morning but figured someone with more knowledge would speak up but i guess not. so to me it looks like a type of worms. called Camallanus worms. again i am not sure what it is for sure. but i goggled it real quick and found this. Hope it helps. Cheers

Camallanus worms


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I dont think it is camallanus worm as the worm will be in red color. It could be other internal eg. tapeworm, etc...

you can use pazipro medication.


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, I'll begin a prazipro treatment today.

Jim


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

get some tweezers and pull it out!


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

Just an update, I've applied both a prazipro and API general cure bath back to back over the last 2 weeks. The transparent faeces seemed to have stopped but the gourami still won't eat. It's interested in food, but can't keep it down (it'll hold food, then spew it out). I'm not sure what my next step should be, any advice would be welcomed.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

Another update, the gourami is now hovering on the bottom of the tank; color is good but still not eating. Started a levamisole treatment yesterday with a pack of levamisole hcl I bought a few years ago, no visible improvement. Clear faeces are back so I suspect whatever is affecting the gourami hasn't cleared up. I've now gone through all the available anti-parasite medication (prazipro, quick cure, levamisole) on hand so I'm completely out of ideas. 

Perhaps it's an entirely different disease? Constipation? Any advice welcomed.

Jim


----------

